# DOES GENIE SUPPORT CEC?



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

I have a TV and AVR that both allow for control from a single remote using CEC. My current setup is Genie->AVR->TV. I can sort of control everything from the Genie remote except the AVR and TV are strictly IR so I have to point the remote at each to make them work. I had been getting around this by using an IR device that uses the CEC wire(s) in the HDMI cable. Unfortunately the connector is pretty fragile and it broke. Before replacing it I thought I would investigate CEC.

I think, with CEC, I can use the IR sensor in the TV to control everything from the TV remote, or maybe the AVR remote; I would have to play with it. The problem is whether or not I can also control the Genie. Pretty much all I do right now is turn the TV on and off and change the volume on the AVR. Everything else happens on the Genie. With CEC I could also use the AVR for CDs, DVDs, etc.

With the IR device broken, I point the remote at the TV to turn it and the Genie on. Then I have to point the remote at the AVR to control the volume. The problem is the AVR is actually over my left shoulder!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Check your Setup on the Genie,
Menu. Settings & Help, Settings, Display, Video and see isn't HDMI Control set to ON 
This was added a couple of software revisions ago.

Also, your Remote usually will control the TV, the AVR ( volume up, down, mute ) and the Receiver.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

As far as I know, you should be using the Genie remote and it should turn on the TV and the AVR as jimmie57 mentioned


----------



## flaktastic (Oct 13, 2012)

It's in the 0x08C2 software that just released last week. I've been waiting for it too. Mine hasn't been updated yet.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

rbpeirce said:


> I have a TV and AVR that both allow for control from a single remote using CEC. My current setup is Genie->AVR->TV. I can sort of control everything from the Genie remote except the AVR and TV are strictly IR so I have to point the remote at each to make them work. I had been getting around this by using an IR device that uses the CEC wire(s) in the HDMI cable. Unfortunately the connector is pretty fragile and it broke. Before replacing it I thought I would investigate CEC.
> 
> I think, with CEC, I can use the IR sensor in the TV to control everything from the TV remote, or maybe the AVR remote; I would have to play with it. The problem is whether or not I can also control the Genie. Pretty much all I do right now is turn the TV on and off and change the volume on the AVR. Everything else happens on the Genie. With CEC I could also use the AVR for CDs, DVDs, etc.
> 
> With the IR device broken, I point the remote at the TV to turn it and the Genie on. Then I have to point the remote at the AVR to control the volume. The problem is the AVR is actually over my left shoulder!


Where did you get an IR device that interfaces with the HDMI cable's CEC wire? Never heard of such a thing. Do you have a link, or a product name I can look up? I'm kind of curious to see what this is....


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

jimmie57 and flaktastic. Yes, the Genie remote does control all three devices but only by pointing it at the IR devices. The TV is in front of me and the AVR is behind. That means, to change the volume, I have to point over my shoulder. I have considered a long IR run from the TV area to the AVR area. It would be less fragile than the IR over HDMI setup I had been using, which uses the CEC lines on the HDMI cable. However, CEC, if available, and assuming it actually works as advertised, would be a lot easier.

Slice1900. I didn't think it worked that way. I thought the TV would receive IR signals meant for the AVR and Genie and transfer them over the CEC line(s) in the HDMI cable. I don't know that it actually works that way. I don't even know how it works. That is just my impression.

Based on slice1900, unless the TV is capable of sending it, how does an IR signal directed at the TV get transferred to the AVR and Genie over CEC? I just assumed, based on the manuals, that you teach the TV remote the appropriate codes for the AVR and sat box, select the appropriate device on the TV remote and click. It doesn't work that way?


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Check your Setup on the Genie,
> Menu. Settings & Help, Settings, Display, Video and see isn't HDMI Control set to ON
> This was added a couple of software revisions ago.


I don't have that. I have three options -- Native, Screen Format and Bar Color. I have 0X870, from 6/10/14, on the Genie and 0x73A, from 1/16/14, on the C41. I don't recall exactly when I installed this system in Virginia, but it was after 1/16 and before 6/10. There are no new updates scheduled.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

You will get it soon.


----------



## flaktastic (Oct 13, 2012)

rbpeirce said:


> jimmie57 and flaktastic. Yes, the Genie remote does control all three devices but only by pointing it at the IR devices. The TV is in front of me and the AVR is behind. That means, to change the volume, I have to point over my shoulder. I have considered a long IR run from the TV area to the AVR area. It would be less fragile than the IR over HDMI setup I had been using, which uses the CEC lines on the HDMI cable. However, CEC, if available, and assuming it actually works as advertised, would be a lot easier.


Not sure it will help with that. I think it only handles input switching and power on/off which was what I was looking for (Genie's by the TV). Didn't see anything about it sending channel changes/guide commands/etc through HDMI.

Edit: reread your post. Can your TV send volume commands over HDMI/CEC to the AVR? I'm set up that way so I point at the TV to change the volume on the AVR. My remote's always in DirecTV mode and only programmed for the TV.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

rbpeirce said:


> Based on slice1900, unless the TV is capable of sending it, how does an IR signal directed at the TV get transferred to the AVR and Genie over CEC? I just assumed, based on the manuals, that you teach the TV remote the appropriate codes for the AVR and sat box, select the appropriate device on the TV remote and click. It doesn't work that way?


The TV must support it. It is called different things in different TVs. Panasonic calls it VieraLink, LG calls it SimpLink, etc. If the TV doesn't support that (or doesn't have it turned on, it may not be on by default) you can program the TV remote with other commands, but have to point the TV at the device you're controlling. If the device is in another room you'd need to have a IR receiver "eye" (preferably near the TV's IR receiver to make things simple) that forwards the IR to the device you want to control.

In order for it to work via HDMI, not only must the TV support CEC, the device with HDMI plugged in must support it also. I'm not sure if some devices might support it only in one direction, which would further complicate things. HDMI CEC was a great idea if it had been properly implemented, but it is still pretty "new" so expecting it to work may be asking too much. You can get it to work in specific situations, but those situations may or may not be applicable to you.


----------



## rbpeirce (Feb 24, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> The TV must support it.


Oops!! My TV supports VCR(?), DBS and DVD but not AVRs. So, I guess the next step is to find a 25' IR extension cord to run from the TV area to the AVR area. Then I will be able to use my Genie remote to control everything with one shot.

CEC seemed like a good idea and a free option. IR over HDMI is too fragile. A long IR extension cord looks like the best course at about ⅓ the cost of IR over HDMI.


----------

